# ATI GPU memory usage question



## Zaim (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, well whilst i had a 9800gt with everest/gpuz i was able to check the gpu memory usage, ever since i upgraded to a XFX ATI 4890 there is no option to monitor the graphics memory usage, even in msi after burner. anyone able to help

Thanks


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2010)

run driver cleaner and remove the nvidia and ATI suites and then re-install your current set again


----------



## Zaim (Aug 30, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> run driver cleaner and remove the nvidia and ATI suites and then re-install your current set again



Hi thanks for your reply, I re-installed my os yesterday. but i'll try the above


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 30, 2010)

nvidia drivers support reporting memory usage info to 3rd party tools, ati drivers dont


----------

